# دعوة لحضور المؤتمر الدولي الثاني في الصناعات الغذائية والتقانة الحيوية والمعرض المرافق في سوريا



## إنسانة من تراب (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

*بعد النجاح العلمي والتقني الذي حققه المؤتمر الدولي الأول في الصناعات الغذائية والتقانة الحيوية، يسرني أن أدعو جميع المهتمين والمختصين في تقانة وعلوم الأغذية للحضور ومشاركتنا في المؤتمر الدولي الثاني في الصناعات الغذائية والتقانة الحيوية والمعرض المرافق الذي سيعقد في رحاب جامعة البعث – حمص– سورية من 1- 3 /11/ 2010 .*

*ويعد هذا المؤتمر تتويجاً لعمل بحثي هادف يدفع عجلة التطور العلمي للارتقاء بالصناعات الغذائية إلى أعلى المستويات، وسيتيح المؤتمر الفرصة للمهتمين في الصناعات الغذائية للالتقاء وتبادل الخبرات، كما يعد ملتقى علمياً كبيراً يجتمع فيه المهتمون والعلماء والباحثون من مختلف أنحاء العالم لتقديم كل ما هو جديد في مجال الأبحاث الغذائية والتقانة الحيوية، للمساهمة في بناء جسور التعاون العلمي المشترك بين الجامعات والقطاع الصناعي ومراكز البحوث العاملة في هذا المجال.*

*ونسعى للارتقاء بالمؤتمر إلى أعلى المستويات العلمية والتقنية، مع الاهتمام بالجانب السياحي آملين أن نراكم جميعاً في مدينتنا حمص التي تتميز بالأصالة وكرم الضيافة وصروحها التاريخية (مدينة تدمر، قلعة الحصن) والدينية (جامع الصحابي خالد بن الوليد، كنيسة أم الزنار) المميزة.*​​* رئيس المؤتمر *
أ. د. عامر الفاخوري 



لمزيد من المعلومات حول المؤتمر في هذا الرابط 

http://www.albaath-univ.edu.sy/foodex2010/​


----------

